# Lighting for a 72"x18"x22" 125 Gallon



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello 

Ok after much research and debate with myself I think I may have opted to purchase a new 125 gallon marine land tank at my LFS. The benefit here is that it is local and delivery is $10. 

I would like moderate high light levels................how do I achieve this? 

Right now I run 4x 48" Aquatic Life HO T-5 lights on my 90 gallon. I think I am achieving about moderate to moderate high light levels.

I would prefer not to spend crazy amounts of money. I see aquatic life has 36" HO T-5's should I just get two and run them from end to end. In my mind this would only give me medium light.

I know there are many,many lighting threads.............but most concern 48" tanks. I would also like to keep the top of the tank open.....no glass top or canopy. So light would be either supported by the rim of the tank or hung.

Thanks Dave

Thanks Dave


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

6 feet makes it kinda hard for lighting. You will probably end up using 2 3 foot dual t5ho, but maybe look around for something like 3 foot quad t8 or worst case quad t5ho which would require co2 and ferts

too bad 8 foot tanks weren't more common, lots of 8 foot lights cheap


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

I have an AquaticLife 72'' 8x39W that I purchased from Bid Als. Original lamps are for marine so I have them all changed for free to freshwater: 4 x 6500k and 4 roseate. Each bulb is 36'' so basically there are 4 rows of lights. It comes with lunar leds, build-in timer and fan. Its a good fixture but not cheap


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks very much i have seen that fixture but didnt realize that they would swap out the bulbs for free.........what store location did that for you.......i wonder if that is a store policy....ifit is then thats what i will buy. I have been very happy with my 48 " aquatic life fixture.


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

That was Mississauga and I am not sure if it's the store policy. All 39W bulbs are the same price (blue or pink, 6000K or 10000K) and interchangeable according to AquaticLife Customer Line. I was told that a "re-stocking fee" will be applied. However, after messing up my pre-paid order for the tank, I got the deal for the lights to compensate for the trouble. No restocking fee. I guess it is worth asking. Hydroponics are selling T5HO 39W bulbs for $15 or better if you buy more. 6000k I believe but I don't know how good they are...I am also happy with my AquaticLife 48'' over my 75G and the 72'' over the 180G


----------



## crazymittens (Jul 26, 2012)

I just got a BuildMyLED 72" fixture, super happy with it. This is supposed to be the brightest (most PAR) LED fixture available right now, and on my 125-gallon I don't feel that it's too bright at 100% brightness. I would have been very disappointed with anything less.

Oh, I upgraded from two 36" dual-T5HO units (CurrentUSA) - highly recommend BML. Wasn't cheap, but it should last at least 15 years - and pay for itself in bulbs/electricity after a few years.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

ATI 5 foot fixture. Problem solved.
Don't settle for garbage when it comes too your animal's and plants, Buy ATI

I ran one over my 6' reef tank and had "0" dark spots, And was able too grow clams on the bottom of the tank. With the right bulbs, Their is nothing you cant grow with these fixtures.


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Has anyone anything to say about Kessil Lighting in particular the 150 W Amazon sun model?

Thank Dave


----------

